# 2.7T Owners - boost gauge question



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm a little disappointed companies such as 42 Draft Design and AWE Tuning don't offer a nice, OE-like boost gauge "kit". So, I'm looking at building a custom gauge pod. Probably something that mounts to the lower section of the A-pillar, similar to the one offered by 42DD. What have you guys done for boost gauge in your car?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 2.7T Owners - boost gauge question (Uberhare)*

Enter into an "A-Pillar mount for gauges" decision with caution... doesn't an air bag live there ?
A few ideas in case you have not seen these...
The EFU is different, uses Cluster display:
(not sure about A6 support)
http://www.techreaction.com/efu.htm
O.CT offered a LED based Cluster gauge:
(not sure about A6 support)
http://www.audiworld.com/tech/octboost.shtml
APR's standard vent mount:
(maybe adaptable for A6)
http://www.goapr.com/Audi/prod....html



_Modified by GLS-S4 at 3:32 PM 11/20/2006_


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: 2.7T Owners - boost gauge question (GLS-S4)*

Thanks for the info. Regarding the A-pillar air bag thing....I did the A-pillar 42DD gauge pod in my old 20th AE GTI and it worked great. The A-pillar air bag is mounted high enough that the gauge pod didn't conflict with the bag deployment. However, I'm not familiar with the A6 A-pillar air bag location so this may or may not be an issue.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

I really like the EFU unit. Looks like it's plug and play. I'll email them about my specific application.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: 2.7T Owners - boost gauge question (Uberhare)*

Hey Uberhare
I was also thinking of making my own pod, but I wanted to put it at the base of the A-piller, bottom left of the dash. Try to make it look like it's part of the dash. This should be out of the way of any air bag. Not sure if this would work for you. Haven't gotten round to it yet, so I do not even know if it would work.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## bi-turbo'd (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: 2.7T Owners - boost gauge question (Massboykie)*

i'm goin to do a "sti" style boost gauge on mine. on the steering column cover behind the steering whee;. Perrin makes a universal pod for that area with a one and two gauge option 52 and 60 mm i think.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: 2.7T Owners - boost gauge question (bi-turbo'd)*

I'm not sure about what the steering column over looks like on the A6, but if it is the same as the one on the B6 A4, you might want to check out the MC Hammered guage pod.
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...04806


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm just not a fan of the steering wheel column pods. Good find though! Gives us another option.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

I second that!


----------

